# Cant start the engine. SAFE on Dashboard



## zafirovp (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi,

I have the car for well over 8 years. Once or twice a year when I try to start the engine nothing happens and it says SAFE on the dashboard. The only solution to this is to remove the positive terminal from the battery for 30 seconds. This is what I get with VCDS immediately after the issue occurred. Any ideas on where the issue is, I think that after 8 years it is time to be fixed.

Thursday,17,October,2019,05:26:30:07547
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 19.6.2.0
Data version: 20190930 DS308.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WAUZZZ4F45N084976 License Plate: 
Mileage: 262260km-162960mi Repair Order: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4F (4F0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 19 37 42 46 47 4F 52 53 56
61 62 72 76

VIN: WAUZZZ4F45N084976 Mileage: 262260km-162960miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 059-907-401-ASB.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 401 L HW: 4F0 907 401 A
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G001AG 0040 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0011772
Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
VCID: 251AB872DBADAEB3C9-8070

2 Faults Found:
17426 - Intake Manifold Runner (Bank 2) 
P1018 - 001 - Lower limit not reached - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 167.7 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 12.08 V
Duty Cycle: 20.5 %
Duty Cycle: 88.8 %
Duty Cycle: 20.5 %
Temperature: 39.6∞C

17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 234.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 10.94 V
Bin. Bits: 00001111
Torque: 1035.3 Nm
Torque: 93.6 Nm

Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 156 H HW: 09L 927 156 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 0080 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 0071184
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 2819BE7BC7A29C46E1-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4F0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 517 E HW: 4F0 614 517 A
Component: ESP8 quattro H03 0010 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0020872
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 261BBA7DDFA8A048F1-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels:. 4F0-910-852.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 B HW: OOOOOO
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV HO 0130 
Revision: 00HO000 Serial number: OOOOOOO
Coding: 1068816
Shop #: WSC 69711 039 133602
VCID: 251AB872DBADAEB3C9-8070

2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

02084 - Component Protection 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 4F0-910-7xx-07-H.clb
Part No SW: 4F1 910 732 D HW: 4E0 035 729 
Component: Interfacebox H43 5570 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 350L.047555586
Coding: 0010005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 08192
VCID: 251AB872DBADAEB3C9-8070

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 609 
Component: Bedienteil MMIC6H07 0870

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000085965

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0129.11.040000000100010360ˇ

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 010360ˇ

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4F0-910-043.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 043 HW: 4F1 820 043 H
Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH11 0110 
Revision: 00000024 Serial number: 00000000094332
Coding: 0000022
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 5B54541C33A3623D19-800E

2 Faults Found:
01858 - Air Outlet Sensor; Right Center (G348) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 262181 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.02
Time: 01:20:23

02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:34

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00001111


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 K HW: 4F0 907 279 
Component: ILM Fahrer H17 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0014121
Shop #: WSC 02335 758 00200
VCID: 312EA09EEBF16607A9-8064

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F1 910 113 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AudiC6 H05 0150 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 02335 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050 
Coding: 00139600
Shop #: WSC 02335 

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262136 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 111 F HW: 4E0 035 111 A
Component: CD-Changer H44 0470 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ5ZBD6041811
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1C15D65F379EE4F201-8048

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4F0-910-655-8R.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 655 D HW: 4F0 959 655 B
Component: 32 AIRBAG AUDI8RH29 0250 
Revision: 05H29000 Serial number: 0037LD04Z838 
Coding: 0013106
Shop #: WSC 30522 264 67890
VCID: 2819BE7BC7A29C46E1-807C

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332CSME08072259.

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342CSME080D46182

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME05410418X

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME057D57038

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6371VSME0728605AL

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 6381VSME073112042

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 HW: 4F0 953 549 A
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul H07 0230 
Revision: 00H07000 Serial number: 90026043400169
Coding: 0002141
Shop #: WSC 02323 785 00200
VCID: 665B3A3DDFE82088F1-8032

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H06 0080

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4F0-910-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 900 A HW: 4F0 920 900 S
Component: KOMBIINSTR. M73 H10 0630 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4R750A8D4 
Coding: 0001103
Shop #: WSC 00001 001 00001
VCID: 1E13CA453F90D08031-804A

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels:. 4F0-910-468.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 468 A HW: 4F0 907 468 B
Component: Gateway H09 0030 
Revision: 09 Serial number: 0800804B2603A4
Coding: ECFE53C41B2104
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 2718BC78C3A79A41F9-8072

2 Faults Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:29

02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:24


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 4E0-910-88x-37.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 888 P HW: 4E0 919 887 C
Component: MNS ECE H43 1060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 353LX047595035
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 3B3494BCB30322DD19-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 4F0-910-793-42.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 793 B HW: 4F0 959 793 B
Component: TSG FA H10 0020 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: Ñ"7
Coding: 0000522
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2926B066CBD9965FE9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels:. 4F0-910-289.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 289 D HW: 4F0 907 289 D
Component: Komfortgeraet H14 0090 
Revision: 00900014 Serial number: 01001812680000
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 2B24B46CF3D3826D99-807E

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 4F0-910-223-AS.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 223 G HW: 4F0 035 223 
Component: Amp.-ASK H09 0350 
Revision: 16S00001 Serial number: 01111040046411
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 221FC2492FBCB8ACD1-8076

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 
Component: ILM Beifahrer H09 0050 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000035301
Coding: 0001003
Shop #: WSC 02323 785 00200
VCID: 5E534A053FD050C031-800A

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 262136 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.04
Time: 18:43:00

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.900 V
Temperature: 21.0∞C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 4F0-910-793-52.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 793 B HW: 4F0 959 792 B
Component: TSG BF H10 0020 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: y%7
Coding: 0000522
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2926B066CBD9965FE9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 4F0-910-801.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 801 HW: 4F0 907 801 
Component: EPB C63C0030 H03 0030 
Revision: C63C0030 
Coding: 0000321
Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
VCID: 5D52481A3BD55ECB09-8008

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 4E0-910-541.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 T HW: 4F0 035 541 
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H41 0630 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 352LX047582733
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 312EA09EEBF16607A9-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4F0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 181 E HW: 4F0 915 181 A
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H11 0490 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000090782
Shop #: WSC 30522 264 67890
VCID: 231CC474D3BBB2A5D9-8076

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 000 915 105 DL
Component: von VA0 310618108C 
Coding: 303030393135313035444C56413033313036313831303843
Shop #: WSC 00011 888 06946

1 Fault Found:
02256 - Quiescent Current 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 262260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.02.03
Time: 22:56:51


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 4F0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 795 A HW: 4F0 959 795 A
Component: TSG HL H09 0010 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2A27B261CFD4885491-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4F0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 795 A HW: 4F0 959 794 A
Component: TSG HR H09 0010 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 2A27B261CFD4885491-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 HW: 4F0 919 283 
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H09 0030 
Revision: --.--.-- Serial number: 11720432401047
Coding: 0001006
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 615E400E2BC146D729-8034

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:30)--------------------------


----------

